# Coyote Airgun Report: My First One While Using....



## BUTCHER45 (Apr 27, 2008)

my own calls, the MojoCritter, and the EPP/UG .45caliber boolits. All did the do today.










This is the first coyote I have called in and killed using the game calls I invented myself. I alternated between my Excruciator voiced to JackRabbit/Fawn Distress, and Magnum Sqweaker call for I'd say 8-10 minutes. I had taken a good look at the ridge above me before calling (always study your surroundings BEFORE you begin calling), so I noticed a stump on the ridge that I was sure hadn't been there before at about 50 yards. So I turned my scope up from 1.8X to 5.5X to get a real good look-see. As I raised the rifle while fixating on the new stump that was mesmerized by the Mojo Critter decoy, I thought I noticed the stumps face moved at a slight angle, responding to my movement. No time for the mono-pod (someday it will prove worth bringing hehehe). I had hoped he was a bobcat, but hey I'll shoot a coyote every chance I get. I put the crosshairs on his chest, managed to keep them there, and let one fly.

Upon impact, the coyote yapped like crazy as he spun around like a top for what seemed like about two dozen lightning-fast spins. He stumbled off, and out of sight just as I had finished reloading.

I went to get after him, and heard a warning bark about 150 yards uphill over another ridge as I was 
going over the first ridge. "Oh that's just great" I thought to myself. "I sure hope that isn't the coyote I shot, or I will be searching for him all day". Was it the coyote I had shot, or another from the pack (possibly the coyote I jumped recently that I named "Marmaduke")?

Fortunately, the coyote had only made it about twenty yards tops from where had I shot 
him, but he still wasn't quite done. I am glad I didn't wait to go after him, and continue calling as many others would do. A finishing shot to the neck put him down for the count. His jaw was still twitching open and shut though, so I put another one in his heart which brought no reaction whatsoever. The third shot wasn't at all necessary, but I wanted to be certain. It was nice having the shot count to put another shot in him without hesitation, and know that I still had more shots left to continue hunting with.

A young coyote....probably why he stuck his nose out first (at least he's the one I saw first). At about 25.5 lbs, he was around half the size of Marmaduke......maybe a son, or cousin? Maybe Marmaduke gave the warning bark after I shot his buddy?

The EPP/UG's worked well. They put a much cleaner, leakier hole in the hide than the roundball did with my 
other coyote. I don't think I got an exit on the frontal shot, which is no surprise considering the slug weighs only 154grains
in .45caliber.. The neck shot exited, but I'm not sure about the final shot to the heart. I asked the taxidermist to count the holes 
while tanning the hide for my wall. I'll be getting the head back from him to send to Jim Fisher when I can afford to have the skull done.

The following is a short video I made right afterwards that shows the location of the Mojo 
Critter Decoy (on the stump right next to the 909), followed by the ridge above it that I 
anticipated predators to peer-over, then the tree I was sitting up against (the second large tree 
from the left when the camera is the furthest to the right), then back up to the ridge.

http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x65/ ... 0_0168.mp4

This location was about a mile from the gate as the crow flies, and logging roads don't fly straight and level like crows do. 
Enter the Game Sling from Clarks Custom Calls and Lanyards. The Game Sling made getting that coyote back to the gate sooooooooo much easier. GREAT gear to have. I should probably rig the coyote to the sling 
rightside-up, but felt I would get my leg bled on a bit more than I care for the way the wounds were.

It wasn't foggy today...the camera lens got fogged-up (though it was at least that foggy when I was hunting up there last week).










I feel that this stand worked well because predators were forced to that ridge to take a peek, as they would have been much more 
exposed coming from either side of me. Plus the side to my right was not very navigable due to the terrain, and lack of game trails on that side. There 
was a big downhill clearcut directly behind me, so I figured they would not expose themselves there. Seemed like a perfect set-up. I heard a warning bark later in the afternoon last year that came from the direction these coyotes came from, so I figured there might be a bedding area up there. I think I might have been right about that one.

You really have to put your time in to be successful calling timber/rain forest coyotes here. Many Oregon predator hunters won't bother calling the wet side, and head to Eastern Oregon which can somewhat resemble Wyoming in some areas. Another challenge is that this particular area is very 
popular with hikers, joggers, and horseback riders so my stands often get "busted" before they begin. 
Happens almost every hunting trip if I am to close to a logging road. I am getting more familiar 
with the area to where I am thinking I can avoid the non-hunters for most of the day. It took me a few hunts to again find the clearcut I was looking for that this stand bordered!

I got a late start predator hunting this year. I've been rehabbing a very bad knee injury (no surgery) I 
sustained in July, and was just able to put all of my weight on it going up the stairs in the 
beginning of Dec. So I was unable to do any pre-season scouting this year. Getting out every chance I get now. I still have
a month left to try to call in a bobcat to the 909 with my handcalls. I think I just might get one.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

great story. i admire your dedication :thumb:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Air gun for coyotes? Sure solves the "what powder and primer?" issue! Kinda cool.


----------



## KurtDaHurt (Dec 13, 2010)

Cool story, pretty neat how you called it with your own calls too, keep up the good work!!!


----------



## BUTCHER45 (Apr 27, 2008)

kingcanada said:


> Air gun for coyotes? Sure solves the "what powder and primer?" issue! Kinda cool.


That's perhaps the best part about bigbore airguns.....no need for powder/primer/shells/reloading equipment, with not strict shipping regulations. 750 .45Colt hunting boolits for $90 shipped (if you don't cast your own), and the propellant (air) is free when using the handpump.


----------

